# Excessive Sloppy Kisses



## 471 (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there any way I can discourage my V. from constantly kissing me with her stinky, slimy tongue? I know she's just loving on me, but it's so excessive. When we sit on the couch to watch TV at night, she moves over so I can't see the TV and I have to keep physically pushing her away, saying "no tongue." She's 5 yo now and it almost seems to be getting worse. I just want her to cuddle, but she can't sit still without licking. She'll finally curl up and go to sleep, like her feelings are hurt. Help!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been giving Riley her puppy kong with a teensy bit of peanut butter wiped inside of it when she gets overly touchy-feely in the evening. She settles down with it and cuddles into me while she tries to get the peanut butter out. You just have to make sure to put a towel under her, because it gets messy!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The only way I have learned is to get them very tired. "A tired Vizsla is a happy Vizsla."

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html



> ...with her stinky, slimy tongue?


They make doggie mouthwash that gives them a minty smell as they lick your face. 

You can always make the dog stay on the floor but once she is next to you, good luck.

Mine are 3 and 4 years old and love to give me a good kiss. 

RBD


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I can only wish for Sophie to give us more slobbery kisses :-\


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Stop whinging. I'd be having a sook if they didn't lick me!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Use them to your advantage and sneak attack your friends and family, especially in the mornings ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie gives very soft, gentle little kisses. It's totally disarming!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

bearpaw said:


> Is there any way I can discourage my V. from constantly kissing me with her stinky, slimy tongue?


Your dog loves you and wants to keep you clean. It's a compliment but, if I wanted to prevent the behavior I wouldn't stick my face so close to her tongue. 

I noticed Dog saliva dries quickly, many times without smell. 

Sam licks our hands after each meal we feed him 
and also tries to lick the sweat off my forehead after we return from a good run. 
If we don't want to be licked we act colder, more distant and move away.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our male is very stingy with his kisses but the female is always available for kisses. Neither of their tongues is stinky or slimy. Having a dog give you kisses is one of the reason for having a dog, isn't it. If you feel that way about doggie kisses maybe you should get a cat!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

With all due respect to those in favor of dog kisses...

Try blowing gently into her face when she licks. Savannah responds to constant, gently blowing - like trying to blow a really big bubble through one of those bubble wands. Charles (her standard poodle friend) responds to a short, gentle burst of air - like blowing out a dinner candle without getting wax on the tablecloth.

You'll have to experiment to see what works best for your v. After constant, consistent discouragement, Savannah rarely tries to lick anymore. Charles still gets a puff of air in his face every time he gets near my face. Neither of them seemed to have their feelings hurt and neither have stopped cuddling. I have been careful to never scare them or push them away while I am blowing. Use your best judgement to avoid over-correcting.

Hope this helps!


----------

